# Exercise increases libido in women?



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

So, my husband and I have been on a new exercise and nutrition plan. It's a 12 week plan which cuts out all processed foods, increases intake of fresh foods, and builds up physical strength and endurance. We just entered week three of the plan this week, and in the last two weeks I've noticed major changes. Not only am I feeling better for the most part, getting stronger, and looking better, but my sex drive is been through the roof. 

It started last week, week two of this plan. Before last week it had been nearly a month since DH and I had had sex, the longest we've ever gone. Last week we had sex twice. This week we've had sex twice, and if I wasn't close to ovulation, we'd be having sex tonight and tomorrow night. 

I looked online and found a few websites about women's health, and most of them mentioned exercise as a way to boost libido. And it makes sense, really. I feel more confident in myself, in how I look, I feel great, my moods are better as a result of the endorphins. 

I just thought it was something neat to mention.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Exercise and eating right will definitely help with libido. Certain foods can increase sex drive, such as cocoa(chocolate), oysters, watermelon, avocados, and so on. My husband and I have been working out more together, mostly because he wants me to be more fit during my pregnancy, and we've been eating better as well. Not only has that increased the sex drive for both of us, but my pregnancy hormones have made me want it even more, too.


----------



## DangerousCurves (Jul 18, 2012)

“Exercise gives you endorphins--endorphins make people happy and happy people just don't shoot their husbands... they just don't.” ~ Legally Blonde


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

DangerousCurves said:


> “Exercise gives you endorphins--endorphins make people happy and happy people just don't shoot their husbands... they just don't.” ~ Legally Blonde


Love this movie!!


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

Testosterone is responsible for sex drive in both men and women. Weight training stimulates testosterone production so it will help either sex increase their sex drive. 

As well both sexes require good blood flow to their sex organs to achieve arousal. Improving the cardio-vascular health will help with that.

Add in positive body image that goes along with getting fit and a person becomes less self conscious about their appearance.

Then there's improved flexibility and strength that allows you to get into those different positions. 

Fit, well nourished people get sick less often so they will have less 'down' days.

Getting healthy through exercise and good nutrition is probably the best thing you can do for yourself if you want to improve your sex drive. Not to mention it will help with every other aspect of your life as well.


----------



## Zig (Oct 6, 2012)

Healthy living has so many benefits.


----------



## Leading Man (Dec 11, 2012)

OK C2W not very nice of you to post this and not let us know the details of the 12 week plan! Just sayin.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Haha! Granted, granted. 

Bodybuilding.com - Jamie Eason's LiveFit Trainer - Your 12 Week Transformation Plan! - Bodybuilding.com

This link will take you to the main page of the 12 week plan. And this plan is legit. You get to eat a lot of food, so you don't starve for three months. She gives a list of amazing recipes that are easy to prepare, she lists a bunch of good foods you can use in your daily life. And she lists workouts to accompany the fantastic nutrition. Her videos are SO wonderful. Not only is she adorable to listen to, she's detailed in why she does things the way she does them, so nothing is confusing.

I'm half way through week three and I can visibly see that my body fat percentage is decreasing, albeit slowly. But, I'm also getting much stronger than I ever have before, I feel better than I ever have, and I actually enjoy cooking and working out, because I didn't before. I've cooked things I never thought I'd be able to, like fish! I feel so much confidence, and I'm no where close to my ultimate goal.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Whoa! Only two times a week? I thought from your posts you were getting down much more frequently than that. Not criticizing, just honestly surprised.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

humanbecoming said:


> Whoa! Only two times a week? I thought from your posts you were getting down much more frequently than that. Not criticizing, just honestly surprised.


It's been fluctuating. While on BC the average was twice a week, but it started causing issues in my vajayjay. After getting off of the BC, I went through two months of hormonal adjustments, and my drive started fluctuating. I was eating a lot of crappy food and my drive dropped last month. It's getting stronger now. Like, a LOT stronger. And if I weren't ovulating, I'd be having sex tonight. I'm anxiously waiting for tomorrow. lol

I am really excited that the drive I had our first year of marriage is returning.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmm condoms not an option?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

He hates them. I don't much like them either, but he _hates_ them.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol I dont blame him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

What if he pulled out? Or is that not an option either?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Pulling out is definitely an option, but I didn't know how likely it would be that his pre-ejaculate would have sperm in it, and my projected ovulation day is today, and I'm not sure how risky that would be...

Otherwise I'd be all over him. He just gave me his "special" kisses before heading off to work. *melt*


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Well you could skip today lol. What about oral?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> Pulling out is definitely an option, but I didn't know how likely it would be that his pre-ejaculate would have sperm in it, and my projected ovulation day is today, and I'm not sure how risky that would be...
> 
> Otherwise I'd be all over him. He just gave me his "special" kisses before heading off to work. *melt*


Don't do the "pull out method"... as there is some sperm that is present in pre-ejaculation that can get you pregnant. There was a peer-reviewed medical journal article that talked about, so it's really not worth the risk if you are avoiding pregnancy. 

Are you just using NFP for birth control?


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Anonymous07 said:


> Don't do the "pull out method"... as there is some sperm that is present in pre-ejaculation that can get you pregnant. There was a peer-reviewed medical journal article that talked about, so it's really not worth the risk if you are avoiding pregnancy.
> 
> Are you just using NFP for birth control?


Yes. I tried the IUD for a while, but had major issues and it eventually fell out. And then I did the pill for about nine months, but that didn't work either. I was an emotional wreck all the time. My poor husband. lol. 

We have spermicide, and we've used the pull out method, but other than that I've been monitoring my cycles.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

Gaia said:


> Well you could skip today lol. What about oral?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We both love oral and manual stimulation.  I was thinking about surprising him with a BJ tonight.


I also bought new lingerie for the first time in....a year and a half for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Gate and I use condoms or pull out. On days of ovulation though its no PIV. Still plenty of fun to be had without PIV.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> Yes. I tried the IUD for a while, but had major issues and it eventually fell out. And then I did the pill for about nine months, but that didn't work either. I was an emotional wreck all the time. My poor husband. lol.
> 
> We have spermicide, and we've used the pull out method, but other than that I've been monitoring my cycles.


My husband and I used NFP, and would use condom for the week around ovulation since sperm can live inside of you for up to a week. I joke that he has "super sperm" because even with us being careful, I still got pregnant. I don't know what we'll do for birth control after this baby is born. 

I'm sure your husband will love the lingerie.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Created2Write said:


> Pulling out is definitely an option, but I didn't know how likely it would be that his pre-ejaculate would have sperm in it, and my projected ovulation day is today, and I'm not sure how risky that would be...
> 
> Otherwise I'd be all over him. He just gave me his "special" kisses before heading off to work. *melt*


Rigorous exercise generally increases blood flow to the vital organs including the skin. It also helps rid the body of toxic waste.
A clean diet promotes a healthy digestive system and healthy , clean blood.

Any set of exercises that is done with the load / work factor stressing the legs or pelvic region like lunges , squats, deadlifts running , cycling etc increases blood flow to the pelvic region.

Increased blood flow to the pelvic region i what makes your v-jay-jay respond or " tingle ."
Increased blood flow to the pelvic region is what makes his penis respond or begin the process of an erection, sending signals to the brain.
Your body's sexual energy is at its highest just after intense physical exercise. That's why some women get that intense feeling for sex after a night of partying and dancing.Its not just the alcohol.

If you want to have unprotected sex whilst ovulating without getting pregnant, you might want to consider the morning after pill.
We use Postinor I or II whenever_ that_ happens.


----------

